# My 1st wobbler



## rlukens (Mar 28, 2017)

I couldn't get my pics to upload in a previous thread. Here goes...


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 30, 2017)

Very nicely constructed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bwal74 (Mar 31, 2017)

Great model.  I can't wait to get home and do some work myself.

Ben.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 1, 2017)

Great job On the engine. My first didn't look that good.


----------



## vederstein (Apr 1, 2017)

Pretty engine for a first timer.


----------



## Johno1958 (Apr 1, 2017)

Mine doesn't look any where near as good as that one.
Nice.
Cheers 
John


----------

